# Which BCA members are on RS (Revscene)?



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Lets see who's on RS here.

We used to have alot of members on RS. After the crash, I'm curious who's signed back up.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

what is it?


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Local automotive enthusiast forum

REVscene.net - Western Canada & Greater Northwest #1 Automotive, Lifestyles & Classifieds Forums!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> what is it?


Mainly a import car forum i believe.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Use to be a REVScene but recently got out of the scene, so who on here is a car enthusiast and what car do you drive?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Use to be a REVScene but recently got out of the scene, so who on here is a car enthusiast and what car do you drive?


Hey Thomas you're a ca enthusiast post some tracking pics/videos....


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^sorry Chris, I don't have a heavily modified subaru impreza wrx sti with full carbon fiber body panels including the roof pumping out 500whp  

I'm just another little ricer puffing along


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i am an enthusiast, but my pontiac vibe suits my needs perfectly. buuuuut it might get chipped. and it has a k&n. aaaaaaand it might get a turbo. maybe an all wheel drive modification too (since the base model was front wheel drive, and 5 speed standard transmission did not come in awd!)

it is the Powder King mobile. and the Pidherny bike park mobile. and the "lets haul everything we own plus our dogs all around town" mobile. Love it.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

haha. cman.









only goto RS to read up on anthony espinoza.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> haha. cman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that? can you post the link here I am not on RS....


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't even know there was a crash


----------

